# Whats the law on lowriding in Canada?



## theLowyer (Aug 10, 2007)

I live in Alberta and am fianlly going to have enough money to build a lowrider. What kind of shit do you usually get ticketed for in Canada? Are there any special regulations or other things I should know about? I was reading another thread on this topic but it was 99% American stories. 

Whats up Canada?


----------



## midwestrhyda (Feb 3, 2005)

look up federal vehicle code or laws then check ur local municipal[city] laws,,,, the only laws down here in u.s. is being too low,, and when a tire leaves the ground- considered careless or wreckless driving


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Over in montreal it"s mostly about your attitude. If you act like a jerk they will pull you over. If your wheels dont leave the groud while rolling they wont say much. Some cops actually ask us to do some move"s for them.

Concerning regulations is you have coils and you keep your shocks it is legal. 

The vehicule has to be stable so I suggest accumulators in the back.


----------



## theLowyer (Aug 10, 2007)

Are there any good hydro shops in Calgary or Edmonton? Any Car Clubs?


----------



## theLowyer (Aug 10, 2007)

No lowriders in Alberta?


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theLowyer_@Aug 10 2007, 03:44 PM~8523492
> *Are there any good hydro shops in Calgary or Edmonton?  Any Car Clubs?
> *


i do hydros


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

its not illegal to have dro's but dont get caught using them on the streets :nono:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

thats the same thing in the peg you can have them but dont use them in front of the cops and what there titcketing us for is no shocks :angry: and if there really priks theyll call the inspection unit and have your car towd in for inspection :uh:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 29 2007, 07:31 AM~9557160
> *its not illegal to have dro's but dont get caught using them on the streets :nono:
> *



X2
Stunting is the ticket, impound is where they will tow it. They can bust your balls for headlight alignment too. The cops seem to target the lebs and blacks. At least here in Alberta.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

if you hop 40" plus on the highway you're good to go :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 29 2007, 03:05 PM~9558902
> *if you hop 40" plus on the highway you're good to go  :biggrin:
> *



haha and the RCMP will like that to


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

i no when your in Calgary your all good just don't hit your switches when your driving the cops are good that way i love it


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 29 2007, 03:46 PM~9559151
> *haha and the RCMP will like that to
> *


RCMP are down with the clownin',they don't seem to give a shit,here anyway.
I think vehicle standards is letting up on lows here as well,I know of one recently passing mechanical safety here.(legit too)


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

x3


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey man i am building the first car with hydros in thunder bay and i can just imagine what the cops will do when they catch me hittin the switches , i would hate to find out with all the buildup time and bullshit that goes with it they throw a screw into me and pull it off the road.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 1 2008, 10:08 PM~9583929
> *Hey man i am building the first car with hydros in thunder bay and i can just imagine what the cops will do when they catch me hittin the switches , i would hate to find out with all the buildup time and bullshit that goes with it they throw a screw into me and pull it off the road.
> *


RCMP in T-bay, no?They don't give a shit.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 29 2007, 04:05 PM~9558902
> *if you hop 40" plus on the highway you're good to go  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

take off you hosers, eh.


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 2 2008, 04:14 AM~9586005
> *take off you hosers, eh.
> *


your so funney lol :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 2 2008, 03:14 AM~9586005
> *take off you hosers, eh.
> *


no way eh... besides eh.. 
our balls are bigger.. 
eh..


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 8 2008, 11:47 AM~9639593
> *no way eh... besides eh..
> our balls are bigger..
> eh..
> *


Calm down, he's from Vancouver.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol.. fine then...
my balls are bigger
and pretty blue.. but thats another story..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 8 2008, 11:12 PM~9644931
> *and pretty blue.. but thats another story..
> *


Shoulda got her a bigger rock Andy!!!


----------

